# Virus bei Facebook



## Bull56 (7. März 2011)

Hallo,

Ein neuer schöner Virus verbreitet sich momentan wieder über Facebook mit folgender Nachricht:

_*Hey, What the hell are you doing in this video? Is this dancing or what?? Bahahaha*_

Ich würde jedem empfehlen den Links des Virus nicht zu folgen, da dieser sich ansonsten auf eurem PC installiert und sich als nachricht an weitere eurer Freunde verbreitet 

Weiterhin Postet der Virus dann Werbung in eurem Namen an andere Freunde.

Zur beseitigung sollten aktuelle Updates eure vorhanden/noch nicht vorhandenen Virenscanners beitragen.

MfG B56


----------



## GxGamer (7. März 2011)

*AW: FACEBOOK-Virus!*

Der Facebookvirus hat mich nicht ergriffen, also sollt ich sicher sein


----------



## Royma_kaay (7. März 2011)

*AW: FACEBOOK-Virus!*

Gibt es da überhaupt schon eine Bestätigung wie viele betroffen sind ?


----------



## Bull56 (7. März 2011)

*AW: FACEBOOK-Virus!*

nein-der virus läuft ja noch 

ich finds schon fast genial was der ersteller sich gedacht hat-welchen sinn auch immer der verfolgt mit dem blöden ding...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. März 2011)

*AW: FACEBOOK-Virus!*



Bull56 schrieb:


> ich finds schon fast genial was der ersteller sich gedacht hat-welchen sinn auch immer der verfolgt mit dem blöden ding...


 
Ich kann mir vorstellen, was der Ersteller damit sagen will...


----------



## Bull56 (7. März 2011)

*AW: FACEBOOK-Virus!*

das soziale netzwerke nix taugen und im garten spielen mit freunden ungefährlicher ist!?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. März 2011)

*AW: FACEBOOK-Virus!*

In etwa das!
Dazu noch dass man viel zu naiv durchs Netz und in diesen Netzwerken unterwegs ist!


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. März 2011)

*AW: FACEBOOK-Virus!*

Facebook? 
*an Kopf kratz*


----------



## slayerdaniel (7. März 2011)

*AW: FACEBOOK-Virus!*

dachte immer Facebook IST das Virus!


----------



## Ahab (7. März 2011)

*AW: FACEBOOK-Virus!*

Solche "Pseudosensationsvideos und -links" meide ich schon seit jeher... Sind doch alles Bauernfänger.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (7. März 2011)

*AW: FACEBOOK-Virus!*

Wie wärs mal damit den Link zum vermeintlichen Virus aus der Meldung zu nehmen?


----------



## nfsgame (7. März 2011)

*AW: FACEBOOK-Virus!*

Also einmal hab ich im Chat schon diesen Text bekommen . Fail sag ich da. Wer klickt sowas schon an ?


----------



## Pokerclock (7. März 2011)

*AW: FACEBOOK-Virus!*

Der Link wurde aus Sicherheitsgründen entfernt.


----------



## m-o-m-o (7. März 2011)

*AW: FACEBOOK-Virus!*



slayerdaniel schrieb:


> dachte immer Facebook IST das Virus!


 
Und hier haben wir den Antivirus - sozusagen ein Antivirusvirus


----------



## Ezio (7. März 2011)

*AW: Facebook-Virus!*

mir relativ egal, sicheres OS ftw


----------



## TheMF6265 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Facebook-Virus!*

mich haben heute sicher schon 5 Leute mit dem Inhalt angeschrieben...
und jedes mal frag ich mich, wie man nur so dumm sein kann um auf diesen Link zu klicken


----------



## zcei (7. März 2011)

*AW: Facebook-Virus!*



TheMF6265 schrieb:


> mich haben heute sicher schon 5 Leute mit dem Inhalt angeschrieben...
> und jedes mal frag ich mich, wie man nur so dumm sein kann um auf diesen Link zu klicken


 
Genauso sehe ich das auch 

Hab das auch bekommen und dachte mir so: "Aha, gut, dass das "Video" auf ne App verlinkt, außerdem schreibt dieser typ nie englisch.. schon komisch"


----------



## moe (7. März 2011)

*AW: Facebook-Virus!*

mich wundert nur, dass es leute gibt, die blöd genug sind da auch noch drauf zu klicken.


----------



## lollyy (7. März 2011)

*AW: Facebook-Virus!*

Wäre auch interessant zu wissen, ob nur der PC betroffen ist oder auch Smartphones?   DAS gäbe n Aufschre!!!i


----------



## Jimini (7. März 2011)

*AW: Facebook-Virus!*

Diesen Clickjackinggeschichten kann man beispielsweise mit NoScript (Firefox) oder Notscripts (Chrome) begegnen. Streng genommen ist es eher ein Wurm, der den Mausklick "klaut" und auf einen unsichtbaren Like-Button setzt. Ob darüber hinaus noch was passiert, weiß ich bisher nicht. Jedenfalls geistern solche Dinger schon seit Monaten durch Facebook - dank Leuten, die nicht nur ihre Browser nicht absichern, sondern auch auf alles mögliche draufklicken müssen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## ghostadmin (7. März 2011)

*AW: Facebook-Virus!*

Facebook ist als ganzes ein Virus und wird von keinem Virenscanner der Welt gemeldet... da läuft was falsch.


----------



## Vortox (7. März 2011)

*AW: Facebook-Virus!*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Facebook ist als ganzes ein Virus und wird von keinem Virenscanner der Welt gemeldet... da läuft was falsch.


Das größte ja, aber das schlimmste war Vista, es hat ja auch den PC infiziert. Also nicht eure Reaktion übertreiben


----------



## Legacyy (7. März 2011)

*AW: Facebook-Virus!*



Vortox schrieb:


> Das größte ja, aber das schlimmste war Vista, es hat ja auch den PC infiziert. Also nicht eure Reaktion übertreiben



sign

ist doch eh nur son scriptkiddie zeug, was soll man sich darüber wieder aufregen -.-'


----------



## Jimini (7. März 2011)

*AW: Facebook-Virus!*



Legacyy schrieb:


> sign
> 
> ist doch eh nur son scriptkiddie zeug, was soll man sich darüber wieder aufregen -.-'


 
Bis das Scriptkiddiezeug ernsthaft Schaden anrichtet und nicht nur einen "Like" setzt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Veriquitas (7. März 2011)

*AW: Facebook-Virus!*

Man nutzt kein Facebook, deswegen ist es egal.


----------



## FrittenFett (7. März 2011)

*AW: Facebook-Virus!*

Ich wäre dafür, Firefox  würde Facebook als attackierende Seite melden.


----------



## mich (7. März 2011)

*AW: Facebook-Virus!*

hab die Nachricht auch schon bekommen..halt nur doof, dass es es für das coole video von mir ne eigene app auf facebook gibt..wow..


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (8. März 2011)

Oh man... die Leute klicken aber auch alles an 

Wenn 'ne App Zugriff auf meine Chat-Funktion möchte, sollte ich stutzig werden ^^


----------



## matti30 (8. März 2011)

hm, is Facebook nicht ein Virus? *duck und wech -..-


----------



## Progs-ID (8. März 2011)

Ich klicke etwas nicht an, wenn es mir auch nur ansatzweise komisch vorkommt. 

EDIT: Ich hab nix bekommen.


----------



## belle (9. März 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> mir relativ egal, sicheres OS ftw


 
Ein sicheres Betriebssystem an sich gibt es leider nicht. Sicherheitslücken haben sie alle, auch Linux und MacOS. Es lohnt sich nur (noch) nicht dafür Viren zu entwickeln, da es zu wenige potenzielle Opfer gibt. 
Aufgrund der leichteren Realisierbarkeit von aktuellen Games und Anwendungen nutze ich Windows, man muss eben nur aufpassen.


----------

